# New cat owner



## Boris2018 (Dec 2, 2018)

I never thought I’d love an animal so much until my girlfriend got us a little kitten ! He’s so adorable and loving .


----------



## Boris2018 (Dec 2, 2018)

More pictures of my buddy !!!


----------



## Boris2018 (Dec 2, 2018)

*More pictures*

More pictures of Boris


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He looks like a real sweetie! Very contented kittty.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

rcatEnjoy the priviledge of being loved & owned!


----------



## Deeana (Dec 24, 2018)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Very cute!


----------

